# non-electric vacuum cleaner suggestions



## moon mountain mama (Dec 15, 2005)

We need a on-electric push vacuum cleaner and I am wondering if anyone has one they love. We have small children and a dog so it has to be quite a heavy duty one. We have mostly large throw rugs and upstairs a berber carpet? I think that is what you call the kind of carpet that is loopy and very low to the ground? Any suggestions for good brands?


----------



## Delicateflower (Feb 1, 2009)

Do you mean a carpet sweeper?


----------



## moon mountain mama (Dec 15, 2005)

yeah, a non electric vacuum cleaner that has a brush that spins/rotates on the bottom and a container that picks it all up.


----------



## ltlmrs (Dec 17, 2009)

We have low pile carpets throughout and I use the Bissel Swift Sweep exclusively.


----------



## ParisApril (Apr 2, 2006)

I just use a broom on my floors and rugs. It works great


----------



## moon mountain mama (Dec 15, 2005)

A broom would be great except my husband will freak out thinking about all the dust in the air







ANyways I would love to find one that is made of metal not plastic and just works good and is very sturdy and will last a long time.


----------



## moon mountain mama (Dec 15, 2005)

Its so hard to decide. I have been researching them and you can get natural bristles or synthetic bristles and you can also get a roller with rubber fins that pick up wet and dry. Their is the Hiestlief that looks pretty good or the Bissel natural. But there are also the lower priced ones like the one mentioned above that will most likely do a good job too. I need more input advice, experienced non-electric sweeper opinions.
Why am I so worried about this? Well my usband sucked up an ember the other night in our reg. vacuum cleaner and it caught on fire and until we get it fixed we need something and I have been meaning to get one of these anyways. Its just now my floor looks like um.....outside.


----------



## Delicateflower (Feb 1, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *moon mountain mama* 
A broom would be great except my husband will freak out thinking about all the dust in the air









I used one when my kids were scared of the vacuum cleaner. They still leave a lot of dust in the air and the carpet, so your husband won't be happy either way. They're only really for getting big, visible dirt up, and they don't work on bare floor.


----------



## Gingercat (Sep 3, 2009)

I have the new Swivel Sweeper and I think it is fantastic! Ever since I bought this I only use my Dyson once a week, and I have a toddler and two cats at home. And the good thing is that it is so light that my 2.5 year-old DS is more than willing to do all the work for me, especially in the kitchen after dinner


----------



## alexiamorton (Dec 3, 2010)

I know what you have required. I have used one when my kids were scared of the vacuum cleaner. They still leave a lot of dust in the carpet, so your husband won't be happy either way. They're only really for getting big, visible dirt up, and they don't work on bare floor. After all miele vacuum cleaner is the best.

www.witbeckvacuums.com.


----------

